# New to Coyote Hunting



## ndsu hunter (Dec 5, 2005)

I am new to coyote hunting and this forum. I am planning on going coyote hunting SW of Jamestown ND this weekend. I have basic coyote knowledge but anything would help. I have a 270 WSM and a 308. Which gun is better for coyote hunting? What type of calls does everyone use? What is your favorite cover/stand? Since we have had fresh snow and I do not have white camo I was wondering if white bed sheets work the same way? Finally, does anyone out there hunt SW of Jamestown, if so what works for you? Thanks for your help!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

White coveralls are pretty cheap and you can ususally get some larger sizes that will fit over your warmest clothes. I would look for some at fleet farm or elsewhere.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I got a white snow camo poncho to go over my other crap for like 8$ at fleet farm last year..


----------



## ndsu hunter (Dec 5, 2005)

I went to FleetFarm yesterday and could not find white coveralls. Though they did have German Surplus Snow Ponchos for $12. I bought a pair and am planning on trying them out this weekend. In this index there is a "camouflage your rifle" forum. Farmerj mentions using the same poncho for camouflaging his rifle. I think I will try the same.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I would use the .308 because it costs less to shoot, and for coyote it probably wont destroy the pelt as much(of course this depends on the type of bullet you shoot)


----------



## ndsu hunter (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you for your thoughts about which gun to use. If it makes a difference I have been shooting 130 grain ballistic tips out of my 270 WSM (it's a killer shot for deer). I am out of ammo for my .308 and need to buy some if I were to coyote hunt with it. What grain would you suggest for my .308?


----------

